# Olympische Spiele Rio 2016 für PC?



## bheine911 (8. Februar 2016)

*Olympische Spiele Rio 2016 für PC?*

Hallo.

Ist es vielleicht für Pc geplant oder kommt nichts mehr? 

Lg
BHeine


----------



## Bonkic (8. Februar 2016)

ich meine, (offizielle) olympia-spiele gibts auch weiterhin nur auf nintendo-geräten.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich meine, (offizielle) olympia-spiele gibts auch weiterhin nur auf nintendo-geräten.


  also, 2012 gab es auch für den PC London 2012: Das offizielle Videospiel der Olympischen Spiele: Pc: Amazon.de: Games  und 2014 gab es gar kein richtiges Olympia-Game, nur ne "Comic"-Version mit Super Mario.


----------

